# Kata's & Vale Tudo's Leg Challenge



## Vale Tudo (Aug 8, 2002)

Alright bro, here we go, I am pretty pumped about this!!


----------



## Vale Tudo (Aug 8, 2002)

Phase 1

1. 1&1/4 lying leg curl  4/6-8  2 mins     
2. Heels elevated back squat  100 REPS  1:1  402  
3. Good mornings  100 REPS  1:1  303     
4. Seated calf raise  6/15-20  10 secs  211


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 8, 2002)

Oh yeah, I???m very excited about this, can???t wait to see how those 100 squats hurt like


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 15, 2002)

Oh boy I???m in pain . Well today was leg day, finished up the routine and cud barely stand up from my seat at all of my classes or climb up the stairs      . The thing is that today Friday and Monday are football scrimmage days. Got through today, you kind of forget about it when you start playing . Let???s see how I wake up tomorrow. Today I took 45g of glutamine 1st time ever I done that much but as far as I know the more the better with glutamine just not extreme. Ice Hot also feels damn good now


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 15, 2002)

45g seems pretty extreme to me!  I take 10 a day and I thought 20 was about as much as you wanted.

Anyway, where the heck are your workouts!?!?  C'mon we wanna see the weights and reps.  Check out our journal and you'll see what I mean!


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 15, 2002)

Hang clean: 135 x 5;  165 x 5;  205 x 3;  225 x 3;  245 x 1 Just thinking of how much I have to do ahead of this makes me sweat

Clean and jerk: 145 x 2;  155 x 2; 185 x 2;  205 x 2 

Leg curls: 180lbs x 6;  180lbs x 6; 160lbs x 6;  160lbs x 6


Squats: 185lbs x 30; 210 x 25; 225 x 20; 245 x 15; 265 x 4; 205 x 6 ouch I wanted to do 265 10 times to finish it off but hell I cud not complete that, not for now. I though I was gona shiat on my pants damit after I finished I just layed on the floor on my gym everyone was like ???Man are you still breathing??? LMAO, Got my air back in about 3-4 min. next good mornings.

Good Mornings  60 x 40;  65 x 35; 75 x  25


Calf raises: 135 x 20; 150 x 20; 160 x 15  180 x 15; 185 x 10; 195 x 5. Yes I know w8 routine says 6 sets of 15-20 but I was just freaking exhausted. I WILL finish next time. Maybe not go so high in weight on squats cuz they freaking finished me off I don???t know how in hell I finished the rest 

Ahhh but it was all good


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 15, 2002)

TW man I was typing my shiat down, I'm just not as fast as u people u know 

ARRRR I still have not posted leg pics


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 15, 2002)

I took 20g of glutamine before I went to school this morning, and I took 25g when I got back from scrimage, Not all at once


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 15, 2002)

Still sounds like a lot of G.

Kata, for the 100 reppers, you are supposed to do the same weight throughout.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 15, 2002)

Damit, I'll remember that next time


----------



## wanablifter (Aug 15, 2002)

100 reps isnt that a bit much


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by wanablifter *_
> 100 reps isnt that a bit much




Thats part of the FUN


----------



## Vale Tudo (Aug 16, 2002)

dude for all 100 of my squats I did 240 lbs, and did 75 for the good mornings.  I am also sore as hell!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 19, 2002)

Vale, thats serious weight!  How many sets did it take...what was the breakdown?


----------



## Vale Tudo (Aug 19, 2002)

I did my first three sets with 25 reps, but for fear of passing out in the middle of my last set, I broke it down to 15 and then 10 to finish it off, it was killer but awesome.  I think i am going to try and use 250 or 260 this week on it


----------



## wanablifter (Aug 20, 2002)

DAMN... woud doing this super set increase ur squat a lot?


----------



## Vale Tudo (Aug 20, 2002)

well it is sort of acting like a shock type of workout which can always help your muscles start adapting and growing again.  So yeah it could increase you size and stregnth


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 21, 2002)

Ain't that the point?


----------



## Vale Tudo (Aug 21, 2002)

hahah isnt that ALWAYS the point?  I have workout number 2 tomorrow...my legs are crying already!


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 22, 2002)

Today my 2nd leg workout. I did not really hit it hard this time, my reason hopefully you guys and gals can understand is because tomorrow we have a football game. I can???t afford to walk on that field with heavy sore legs. Yeah I???ll probably be kind of sore tomorrow but hopefully not as much as my last leg workout.

Well this is my routine for today, I just did the leg workout and not the other stuff we were supposed to normally do. So I droped hang clean and clean and jerk.

Leg curl: 140lbs x 6; 150lbs x 6; 160lbs x 6; 160lbs x 6

Squats: 210lbs x 25; 210 x 25; 210 x 25; 210 x 25.

Good Mornings 75 x 30; 75 x 30; 75 x 30; 75 x 10

Calf raises: 135 x 25; 145 x 25; 155 x 25; 165 x 25


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 29, 2002)

Oh yeah my 3rd leg workout. This time I busted my ass on this thing, even do tomorrow is out 1st game of the season I did not feel like biatching more about not hitting this thing hard enough???

Well this is my workout for today??? Damn I was felling so freaking good


Hang clean: 145 x 5; 175 x 5; 215 x 3; 235 x 3; 255 x 1 

Clean and jerk: 135 x 2; 155 x 2; 185 x 2; 205 x 2 

Leg curls: 180lbs x 6; 180lbs x 6; 180lbs x 6; 180lbs x 6

Squats: 235lbs x 30; 235 x 25; 235 x 20; 235 x 10; 235 x 15 

Good Mornings 75 x 40; 85 x 35; 95 x 25

Calf raises: 155 x 20; 175 x 20; 185 x 20 185 x 20; 205 x 20 


Took a nice cold shower after that and ready to hit that books, damn I wish I was feeling like that every single day. Today was a good day. Oh yeah wish us luck for tomorrows game


----------



## butterfly (Aug 29, 2002)

Good luck!!!  Hope you guys win!!!


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 30, 2002)

Thanks butterfly, I just got back from the game unfortunately we lost the game b/c of few mental mistakes. Hopefully we will change things on game coming up next week and that???s with a team five times better than the one we played today.


----------



## Vale Tudo (Sep 1, 2002)

Well i just finished my third week's leg workout.  For week 2 I was able to get 260 in five sets for the squats and 100 lbs on the good mornings in 3 sets, so i decided to up the wewights on the good mornings.  However, my legs were really sore from training and fighting ( I have a fight coming up soon) and so when I went to do my squats, 200 lbs felt heavy (it was just going to be one of those days) so i put on 250 and got them in 4 sets, however, i did have to rest a while right after my last set becasue i was sure that there was going to be a puddle of my Breakfast on the floor!!  But all in all a good workout, oh and I did 120 on the good mornings in 4 sets.  i would post my actually workouts, sets reps and everything buit dont have time right now.  hey and good luck on your next game Kata


----------



## KataMaStEr (Sep 7, 2002)

Hang clean: 145 x 5; 185 x 5; 215 x 3; 235 x 3; 265 x 1 

Clean and jerk: 135 x 2; 155 x 2; 185 x 2; 205 x 2 

Leg curls: 180lbs x 6; 180lbs x 6; 180lbs x 6; 180lbs x 6

Squats: 235lbs x 30; 235 x 20; 235 x 25; 235 x 15; 235 x 10

Good Mornings 75 x 40; 85 x 35; 95 x 25

Calf raises: 175 x 20; 175 x 20; 185 x 20 185 x 20; 205 x 20


Yeah just about same as last week. From now on I will work on legs on Mondays. All of my football games for the next 10 weeks are on Fridays and doing this on workout on Thursdays really don???t help much on the game, and adding that I was getting muscle spasms it does not make it any better. We did kick some ass this week, I don???t know how in the world did we lose to the other team when the team we just wopped won over them. Oh well we???ll get to see who really was best in 6 more weeks.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Oct 5, 2002)

Hey ValeTudo where are your workouts? Is there anything I missed out on?


I'm sorry for not letting you guys know but I have been out for the last about 4-5 weeks b/c of an injury to my shoulder and to make things better also my back. I will pick up where I left hopefully about the 14th, we have a game that week and I'm not planning on looking from the sideline.


----------



## Vale Tudo (Oct 5, 2002)

dude I am in the same boat, I got slammed on my back about 2 weeks ago, and something popped, and I got a twinge down my spine.  I went to the dr. and he said not to put any heavy strain on my back for at least 6 weeks, o that is where I have been.  I didnt want to bitch about it, but at least now you guys know the story


----------



## KataMaStEr (Oct 5, 2002)

My doc told me I was going to be out for 5-8 weeks for my back and 3-5 for my shoulder, in other words for the rest of the season but I???m not watching 1 more game from the side line, next game I???m getting myself some play time.


----------

